

Washington DC area hackers - spoiledtechie

I just got a job in the DC area for a C#/ASP.NET developer and looking for any hackers in the area.  I will be coming up in December/Jan some time.  So you guys want to hang out? Build something big?  I have a ton of ideas I just haven't put into play yet...
======
khafra
If it's Dec 1-12, hanging out is likely but building something big is
implausible.

